# Cantare e portare la croce



## PietroP

Ciao a tutti !

per cortesia, qualcuno mi può aiutare nella traduzione dell'espressione 

"cantare e portare la croce" ?

Significa che uno fa più di quello che dovrebbe, o che fa il lavoro di due persone.

Grazie !!!


----------



## rrose17

Ciao e benvenuto al forum! I don't know if there is one particular phrase for that. Maybe "multi-tasking"?


----------



## JustImpux

Ciao Pietro, 
neanche io conoscevo questa espressione. Infatti si è rivelata essere un'espressione dialettale milanese, dai un'occhiata qui. Significa sopportare un grande dolore, ma cantare per apparire felice anche durante la sofferenza.
 Non so se esiste un'espressione equivalente inglese, per la quale ti conviene aspettare i madrelingua, io posso solo fornirti la traduzione letterale: "Sing and bear the Cross".


----------



## tsoapm

"Grin and bear it", I suppose.

*Edit:* Or "put a brave face on it".


----------



## qwill

Mark Dobson said:


> "Grin and bear it", I suppose.


But, here, it could be implied something like "shut up and endure".
When, in PietroP's sentence, I sense more the idea of someone always putting a good face on some hard experience, always looking on the bright side of life.
But the italian version is so much more colourful !
PS : There's also this (chinese?) say : "the bird sings even though the branch may break".


----------



## johngiovanni

"Can't do two things at the same time"?


----------



## tsoapm

qwill said:


> But, here, it could be implied something like "shut up and endure".


Um. I don't think so. The "shut up" part especially.


----------



## theartichoke

PietroP said:


> Significa che uno fa più di quello che dovrebbe, o che fa il lavoro di due persone.



Going beyond the call of duty? Burning the candle at both ends? (Or, as a friend's malapropism-prone boss used to say, "burning the lightbulb at both ends")


----------



## johngiovanni

"Going beyond the call of duty" is looking good.  I was five minutes too late!


----------



## qwill

Mark Dobson said:


> Um. I don't think so. The "shut up" part especially.



Sorry, I agree that "grind and bear" doesnt really mean that but I couldn't find something lighter than "shut up" on the moment...
Maybe something like "Keep quiet and endure"...
I keep on thinking that the original phrase suggests the idea of being crushed by some bad fate and still keep a hopeful heart... But maybe I'm far away from truth...


----------



## johngiovanni

Is "keeping a stiff upper lip" near the mark?  (Fortitude in the face of adversity?)  Or does the "cantare" imply "making light of things"?  (As in "always look on the bright side of life" as mentioned in post 5?)


----------



## theartichoke

qwill said:


> I keep on thinking that the original phrase suggests the idea of being crushed by some bad fate and still keep a hopeful heart... But maybe I'm far away from truth...



Given what the OP says it means--"che uno fa il lavoro di due persone"--I can't help thinking that it comes out of the Italian predilection for religious processions, where, say, these guys over here sing hymns, and those other guys over there carry the cross. To sing _and _carry the cross would be doing the work of two. 

But I could be much, much wronger than you.


----------



## qwill

theartichoke said:


> these guys over here sing hymns, and those other guys over there carry the cross.


 A crystalline hypothesis whose simplicity leaves me voiceless... !


----------



## veklingua

In the sense identified by JustImpux, I would offer: "To put a good face on a bad game".

However, the definitions that I'm finding online seem to point more to having to perform too many jobs (as in complaining about it) or taking on extra jobs voluntarily (as in going beyond the call of duty).  The best equivalent expression that comes to my mind for both meaning is "to do (or pull) a double-duty".  Other expressions: for the complaint - "have too much on one's plate", "to be overwhelmed (or swamped or slammed or buried)"; for the extra commitment - "to go extra mile", "to go above and beyond".


----------



## tsoapm

The most authoritative-looking thing I found was this:





> ( prov.) _non si può cantare e portar la croce,_ non si possono far due cose in una volta


I suppose I should have made sure of the meaning before trying to translate it, since the first posts don't really agree. Ho hum. I also suppose that it must at least bring "portare la propria croce" to mind though.





theartichoke said:


> To sing _and _carry the cross would be doing the work of two.


Perhaps we're made of sterner stuff (or upper lips, as the case may be): I don't recall carrying a cross get in the way of anyone singing in Exeter on Good Friday!  I expect you have the right idea anyway.


----------



## ohbice

JustImpux said:


> Ciao Pietro,
> neanche io conoscevo questa espressione. Infatti si è rivelata essere un'espressione dialettale milanese, dai un'occhiata qui. Significa sopportare un grande dolore, ma cantare per apparire felice anche durante la sofferenza.
> Non so se esiste un'espressione equivalente inglese, per la quale ti conviene aspettare i madrelingua, io posso solo fornirti la traduzione letterale: "Sing and bear the Cross".



Indipendentemente dall'origine dell'espressione, direi che il suo significato attuale si è allargato a comprendere quello che sostiene PietroP nell'o.p. (cioè che per mancanza di collaborazione (sia perché chi dovrebbe aiutare fa il lavativo, sia perché non c'è nessuno che può dare una mano) uno è costretto a sobbarcarsi il lavoro suo più quello di altri).
Certo, se anziché darci uno spezzone di frase PietroP ci avesse omaggiato di una frase intera, e anche del contesto in cui è inserita, sarebbe stato tutto più semplice.


----------



## PietroP

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte !
Non intendevo lasciare una frase così.
Il senso è quello che spiegavo dopo.

Una frase potrebbe essere "Non posso fare tutto io, sto cantando e portando la croce!"

grazie


----------



## rrose17

I like Veklingua's take here, then. 
_I can't do it all myself, I have too much on my plate (as it is). 
_
Some others that just came to me for this context are _"already dancing at too many weddings" _and _"spinning too many plates"._


----------



## furs

Premesso che anche secondo me l'espressione - almeno in origine- implica il fare da solo il lavoro di due persone, vorrei solo segnalare che dalle mie parti si dice (o almeno si diceva al tempo dei miei genitori) 'cantare e portare _il Cristo_', quindi non è un'espressione unicamente milanese.


----------



## johngiovanni

So the idea is more about taking on more than one should reasonably cope with singly rather than grinning and bearing it?


----------



## furs

johngiovanni said:


> So the idea is more about taking on more than one should reasonably cope with singly rather than grinning and bearing it?


That's exactly right.


----------



## PietroP

Grazie a tutti !


----------



## bridgetjones

Io non ci vedo il significato di "fare il lavoro di due persone" ma magari mi sbaglio perchè non conoscevo questo proverbio ma da quel che ho letto qui http://www.scienafregia.it/modididire/?ID=165. Io tradurrei come "take up/bear your cross" perché ci vedo più un senso religioso


----------



## bridgetjones

http://www.studiodostuni.it/index.p...-debitori-di-gianni-brera-di-antonio-dostuni/
Scusate la mia ignoranza ma da qui vedo che si riferisce al calcio? -CANTARE E PORTARE LA CROCE: si dice del giocatore generoso che è presente in ogni azione offensiva e difensiva.


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Bridget.  I think "bear one's cross" does not have anything much to do with "cantare e portare la croce", but I can see the possible application of "cantare e portare la croce" in a footballing context, or in any context where someone is doing "two jobs".


----------



## bridgetjones

I sincerely don't know because I don't know the expression but if I read this definition http://www.scienafregia.it/modididire/?ID=165  I think that " to take up one's cross  can be the correct translation but reading this http://www.scienafregia.it/modididire/?ID=165 I don't know.  Does "take up one's cross" mean to bear unspeakable sufferings??


----------



## johngiovanni

"I must bear my cross" means something like:  "I must suffer patiently".


----------



## ohbice

bridgetjones said:


> http://www.studiodostuni.it/index.p...-debitori-di-gianni-brera-di-antonio-dostuni/
> Scusate la mia ignoranza ma da qui vedo che si riferisce al calcio? -CANTARE E PORTARE LA CROCE: si dice del giocatore generoso che è presente in ogni azione offensiva e difensiva.



Ciao Bridget. Intanto ti suggerisco di non aprire due post consecutivi ma di usare il tasto edit se vuoi aggiungere qualcosa a un tuo post precedente.
Venendo alla questione del _cantare e portare la croce_, un notissimo (per alcuni mitico) commentatore sportivo (pavese di origine, se non vado errato, ma milanese d'adozione - i suoi articoli sui derby delle squadre milanesi sono finiti in un libro di assai piacevole lettura, che consiglio: "Derby!"), utilizzò in ambito sportivo la locuzione "cantare e portare la croce". Non so se fu il primo, di sicuro fu il primo tra le "grandi firme". Suppongo sia anche grazie al suo contributo che "cantare e portare la croce" cominciò ad essere usata in un ambito geograficamente meno ristretto e con un significato più ampio.
Gianni Brera era il grandissimo.

Ps: ho controllato in rete, nacque a San Zenone Po (Pv).
Ciao.
p


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

"Non posso Cantare e portare la croce" ... lamentava chi riceveva più incarichi contemporaneamente, alludendo alle processioni dove _tutti cantavano ad eccezione della persona che sorreggeva un pesante crocifisso_." in other words, it seems to me that it means "to do it all by oneself".


----------



## theartichoke

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> "Non posso Cantare e portare la croce" ... lamentava chi riceveva più incarichi contemporaneamente, alludendo alle processioni dove _tutti cantavano ad eccezione della persona che sorreggeva un pesante crocifisso_."



So I was actually right in post #12 when I guessed at its origins! Too funny!


----------

